# Current River Clean Up Day in Doniphan MO



## turne032 (May 9, 2014)

Meet at Doniphan Mo City Boat ramp in town at 8:00 a.m. Saturday Mat 10th


----------



## semojetman (May 9, 2014)

I just realized this is scheduled the same day as 2 boat shows.
Dangit


----------

